#  Krankenpflege >   Pflegestufe >

## Stanly84

Hallo,
ich habe ja schonmal geschrieben, das wir für meine Mutter einen, ich nenne es jetzt mal so, Pflegeplatz suchen. Nun hat man uns gesagt, das wir dazu eine Pflegestufe brauchen und ich wollte nun mal wissen, ob ich dazu genauere Infos habt. Wie beantrage ich sowas zB?? Und wodurch wird die Pflegestufe ermittelt?? Wer macht das? Ein Arzt?? Was die genauen Pflegestufen bedeuten habe ich schon hier herausgefunden...
Habt ihr ein paar Antworten auf meine Fragen?? Vielen danke schonmal  :Zwinker:

----------


## feli

Die Pflegestufe wird bei der Pflegekasse beantragt, bei der man auch Antragsformulare erhält. 
Der MDK stellt die Pflegebedürftigkeit fest.
Die Pflegekassen sind bei den Krankenkassen und bei der Knappschaft eingerichtet worden. 
Der MDK ist der medizinische Dienst der Krankenkasse. 
Bei der Einstufung in die Pflegekassen werden die notwendigen Pflegeaufgaben berücksichtigt.
Dabei werden vor allem Zeiten anerkannt, die für Körperpflege,  Toilettengänge, Kleiden, die Nahrungsaufnahme und die Begleitung zu  diesen Tätigkeiten , sowie für die Grundpflege aufgebracht werden müssen. 
Hauswirtschaftliche Tätigkeiten werden zwar auch anerkannt, aber es geht nicht darum, daß zb. nur ein Putzfrau oder eine Einkaufshilfe nötig wird. 
Für die Pflegestufe 1 müssen täglich insgesamt 90 Minunten Versorgungsleistungen nötig werden, davon 46 Minuten für die Grundpflege, ( Stufe 2 180Min gesamt/ 120 Min. Grundpflege, Stufe 3 300 Min/240 Min Grundpflege). 
Am besten führt man bevor der MDK kommt ein Pflegetagebuch, damit dieser nachvollziehen kann, WO der Pflegefall Hilfestellungen benötigt und wieviel Zeit das in Anspruch nimmt. 
Muster der Verbraucherzentrale : CLICK 
Es ist positiv, wenn bei dem Besuch des MDK ein Verwandter anwesend ist, weil der Pflegefall sich leider häufig so
darstellen möchte, daß er noch alles ganz prima kann, was aber leider oftmals nicht wirklich der Fall ist. 
Liebe Grüße feli

----------

